# Bath paint 6 choices suggestions



## User24 (Dec 24, 2008)

The purple paint was fun when everything was white. However, the white plastic shower surround had to be replaced due to a moisture problem.












Now that green tile is installed, the purple has to go. Due to the brown counters and under-sink cabinet, blue is out. Here are my options:

Brown shades from light to darker, top row.











2nd row starts with a "safe" light color, but I don't want to go this way if possible, due to the extreme number of coats required to cover a darker color with a lighter one.

Green is decent, but my bedroom is already green and I don't want the similarity. Yellow is the other bold color choice option.

Most of the color choices in the rest of my small condo have been on the "fire" palette of feng shui. Red (garage), orange (living room), purple (bathroom), pink (hallway accent), only color missing would be yellow.


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 13, 2008)

I think I'd use a medium gray. Sorry, it wasn't one of your choices.


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

Bradnailer:-

Excellent choice! Was that just a guess, or do you have a background in color technology? In fact, you are very close indeed to the BEST choice for this question - don't know if you know that or not - so I am wondering just how you got to that color...very interesting!

You know, there _is_ a correct answer to the question the OP asks, one based on years of scientific research by people involved in the color industry since BASF 'invented' synthetic colors molecules before the war, in Basel Switzerland I beleive. (Lovely city by the way - I've done some research there). But back to the "correct" answer...As I said you're close...Your answer was not, I don't think, pulled out of the hat, no, it appears to be based on the specific likes and dislikes of the homeowner (do you know each other?) - and on alot of other factors. 

But OK, say you don't know each other: the *correct* answer is an answer that is logical and that responds to a number of criteria that we _all_ share, believe it or not, and criteria that, by the way, fashion designers and people like GM and Ford use to arrive at - not only at todays colors - but at tomorrows colors, based on a formula that they have perfected over decades of picking colors "that appeal to people"...

Look, these are multi-mullion dollar questions...has to be! I kid you not. Can you see anyone just throwing darts at a color wheel and saying "this is the dress shade for 2009!" No way!. They apply a *formula, *inputting previous years' data, compute in todays ever-changing slants towards shades and tints derived from the collective data of millions of purchases at stores acrross the continent, then apply a factor that only the top men/women are aware of. This factor shifts the bias of the tones just a bit, and the answer is then drawn onto new color wheels that become the basis for their choice. It's all highly scientific and factors in the kind of light, the time of day, the environment and the use. The substrate also factors in big time into what color X will look like to a man, a woman, young or older, a family, a family in Texas or in New York etc etc.

I'm sure you know that every color has a certain wavelength associated with it...you know, lambda, ultra violet and all that. Well these wavelengths are quantiified - that is to say that they can be represented numerically. Digitally, if you like. But by that, I'm also saying that digital data, whether it's sound or whatever, can be manipulated. This gives you an insight into how it works...

But as we speak there are CEOs of large corporations crunching these numbers and deciding what colors go with what, what accents colors are and what colors will be hits and what will bomb. Take Benjamin Moore the paint company...did you know they spend almost a billion dollars a year just tweaking shades of their color pallets just to be able to come up with a correct answer to the questions like we have here -let alone the costs of getting all that info into tha hands of the thousands of decorators and store owner who field such questions on a daily basis...it's huge, I tell you! 

I mean I could go on and on about this, as I am a chemist at heart, but I'll tell ya, someone who can come up with the correct answer as you almost did, to a seemingly innocent question about paint color, people like tha are worth their weight in gold. Have you ever thought just how much influence a right answer could be in this situation? I mean it's like asking George Bush if he was surrounded by the best intelligence available to give him advice on the war in Iraq...that's how important this question is.

To me it's like spelling...either it's spelled correctly, or it isn't; "almost" doesn't cut it...

And like GB, we can't afford to give just any old answer can we? A lot rides on it. OK he has a low approval rating right now, but at the time, he did OK and deserves the admiration of the country. 

Yeah, yeah it's easy for the rest of us to sit here and make a stab at getting the right answer to the OP question about her bathroom but in reality, this is a deep question that we all should consider. Not life-threatening, no, but _as_ important to us all. To me it ranks up there with the question of overweight kids in America, the loss of religion in 2009 and Michelle Obama's dress size. I just hope as many people will put their energies into responding to this thread as they do in punching out the Daily Enquirer's made-up stories of the glitterati in Bollywood, wouldn't you agree?

Anyway nice going. We need more of this!! 

:whistling2:


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 13, 2008)

It was a WAG.


----------



## User24 (Dec 24, 2008)

Great! If I understand correctly, something like these:














I can pickup that tint, no problem. I was getting ready to apply this paint today, 2032-70.
Good thing I stopped just in time after finishing priming today.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

Regardless of what colour you opt for, be sure to use a paint meant for bathrooms. Zinsser's PermaWhite Bathroom paint is a great product, but it's a white tint base so it can only be tinted to an off-white or pastel maybe.

PS: One of the first highly colourfast synthetic organic pigments is still in use today. In the mid-1930's, the ICI company (Imperial Chemical Industries) of Britain developed both Phthalocyanine Blue and Phthalocyanine Green. Both are still the most commonly used blue and green pigments used in architectural paints today. They are known as "Thalo Blue" and "Thalo Green" as paint tinting colourants. There were other synthetic organic pigments produced prior to Thalo blue and green, but none of them were as fade resistant as Thalo blue and green. Thalo blue and green remain very popular even today because they are both inexpensive and have good fade resistance even by today's standards.


----------

